# Taking bets



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

When will the first hens be spoted in SW Ohio?Im gona say 1st of sept.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Any day now with the cool temps. Last year they had the first fruiting August which caught some off guard in early August after a cool spell and the suillius and other cool weather mushrooms have already fruited in many locations.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Mike from the Mikeology store in Minnesota found one already.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/10537106_756018577770510_6867585217142166810_n_zps015696da.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Any luck with the hens down in S ohio?


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

here it is i think…is this a baby hen? sorry bout the pictures &lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/jblow833/media/2014-08-21%2009.48.32_zpsdrhtm37m.jpg.html" rel="nofollow">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href="http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/jblow833/media/2014-08-21%2009.48.32_zpsdrhtm37m.jpg.html" rel="nofollow">







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Found my first hen of the year here in NE ohio. Along with some chants and some young blew its.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

wonderful bulldog..we went out in clinton co ,and killed the oysters..didnt see much fungus growing.we checked that one in the picture and it has doubled in size..its about 3.5 in acrossnow and 3.5 in tall we have a pic we will post in a bit....and we found some sort of puffball maybe that looks like an acorn,or maybe a nipple? weird looking.it had a flat base bout the size of a quarter and a ball on top..no camera with us there


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Is this the best time to start looking for Hens? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have found five now. One was the size of a basketball and too far gone. 

Three good ones and one left to grow. Found a patch of young blewits and saw a crispa I haven't made it over to investigate yet.....Not a fan of them.


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone have any advice on those trumpets? Never found one before. How long do they stick around?


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Bulldog

Where in NE ohio are you? I hunt mostly in Geauga county. I had good luck with trumpets on very steep hills where moss grows over an edge. They would usually flush down the hill side about half way. Very very hard to see even when they are surrounding you very close. What trees are you finding the hens on?


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Found 2 Hens today Aug.24 and 9 more to go back for!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

wow what a day cooley..what part of ohio are you hunting.we are watching a small one grow in greene co


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have only ever found hens on oak. I hunt in mahoning and columbiana counties.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

well im gona have to get off my lazy rearend and have a look around.Zack give me a call.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

@hungry NE Ohio Trumbull Co........I found them where a dead oak had fallen at the base 6 more I left to grow and found another one popping at the base of another big oak hopefully there will be others at that tree also.....I will be hitting other hardwood forests over this week! Much success guy's!!!


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Well the other 9 hens are not showing much growth none of them have spored yet...I did see where there was some others starting to pop around them. Should I take these small one Fri? I did check another woods and found a young one I will check on Fri......I think the hens will do better with cooler weather too hot and humid now. I think it will be a good year for the hens though it's still early.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Cooley Ive left small ones go for 2 or 3 weeks before.If you check it regular you will see if the pores start to open.If they do snatch it.Itll be fine as long as its not all open huge pores.Youre right about this heat.I think this is a false start like last year the main one will be later.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

I found one hen this afternoon that stunk pretty bad it was to far gone although I did find some nice chickens.......Ant do others usually come up where you find the ones now around the same trees later? On the pores you should be able to see them with the naked eye right? When do you suggest hitting it pretty hard?


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have found more dead than good ones and picked the small ones. 

I have been pounding the woods lookin for some trumpets. Not a sniff yet but nice looking area based on what I have read. 


Is it still early for them to be really on?


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

Howdy kids.drunk hungry in Kentucky shrooms everywhere.pictures coming.god bless wolf co..ant ill call


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Black trumpet time has gone and past.This years didnt meet the palet as they are said to. this is the first year Ive found numbers of them.Was not happy with all the looking and very little flavor.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Has anyone been out looking for Hens? I'm going to head out this weekend,


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I go out every weekend haven't seen hen yet but found a big chicken last weekend


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

we found one a few weeks ago and let it grow.....oops it spored and died on us.there is a picture of it on this topic....we have more pictures ,if i talk sweet to mrs hungry ,she might put them on here


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

Just an FYI, I'm in central Ohio, franklin and union county area and I've not seen any hens yet...but shouldn't be long for this area..


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

I found 1 young hen today it was growing inside a oak tree that had a rotten spot on one side of the tree about 3 feet above the ground. I will keep checking it only a little bigger than a fist! I am headed back out tomorrow!


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

The Hens are starting to pop again here in NE Ohio found this gem and 3 small ones that are coming up.


----------

